# How do i remove manual window handles?



## hageali (Dec 10, 2010)

its probably on here somewhere, i just cant find it, mk3 golf window crank removal to get rid of some noise coming from the door (its starting to drive me crazy)


any help is appreciated, thank you


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

If you look closely, the handle will have a parting line around the rotating portion that connects to the door. This is the latch. You puh it towards or away from the handle knob to release the handle from the post.


----------



## hageali (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks a lot man, i appreciate it


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Flathead screwdriver usually works well for doing this.


----------

